# twrp error



## thehatergator (Nov 26, 2018)

error installing zip file updater ended with error 1. i have a google pixel and im trying to install a custom rom


----------



## Deleted member 383026 (Dec 3, 2018)

What custom rom are you trying to install? Do you have a guide link if you are following one?


----------



## thehatergator (Dec 3, 2018)

Galaxy☆Guy said:


> What custom rom are you trying to install? Do you have a guide link if you are following one?


im trying to install weta and the guide is this https://forum.xda-developers.com/v20/development/rom-weta-1-0-t3532778 its on the page


----------



## Deleted member 383026 (Dec 3, 2018)

thehatergator said:


> im trying to install weta and the guide is this https://forum.xda-developers.com/v20/development/rom-weta-1-0-t3532778 its on the page



Did you wipe everything before trying to flash the .zip?


----------



## thehatergator (Dec 3, 2018)

Galaxy☆Guy said:


> Did you wipe everything before trying to flash the .zip?


many times


----------



## thehatergator (Dec 3, 2018)

Galaxy☆Guy said:


> Did you wipe everything before trying to flash the .zip?


wait what update do i need to be on google pixel to install weta


----------



## Deleted member 383026 (Dec 3, 2018)

thehatergator said:


> wait what update do i need to be on google pixel to install weta



7.x nougat


----------



## thehatergator (Dec 3, 2018)

Galaxy☆Guy said:


> 7.x nougat


k how do i downgrade i have root btw


----------



## Deleted member 383026 (Dec 3, 2018)

thehatergator said:


> k how do i downgrade i have root btw


You shouldn't have to downgrade to install a custom ROM. Should be as easy as wipe and flash


----------



## thehatergator (Dec 3, 2018)

Galaxy☆Guy said:


> You shouldn't have to downgrade to install a custom ROM. Should be as easy as wipe and flash


k i guess i'll try it again


----------



## Deleted member 383026 (Dec 3, 2018)

thehatergator said:


> k i guess i'll try it again


Make sure to wipe data, cache, and dalvik before flashing


----------



## Dungeonseeker (Dec 3, 2018)

A quick Google shows TWRP Error 1 does mean insufficient space to install the zip.

Wiping cache & dalvik should not be necessary to install a ROM, these are separate partitions on the device though they should ALWAYS be wiped after a new ROM flash otherwise you'll get all manner of problems.

If you want to see the exact issue TWRP does make an install log, usually in the same location as the zip file you're trying to install. This log will tell you exactly why it failed.


----------



## thehatergator (Dec 4, 2018)

Galaxy☆Guy said:


> Make sure to wipe data, cache, and dalvik before flashing


im getting failed to mount errors whats the fix?


----------



## Deleted member 383026 (Dec 4, 2018)

thehatergator said:


> im getting failed to mount errors whats the fix?


Is it failing to mount everything or just one thing


----------



## thehatergator (Dec 4, 2018)

Galaxy☆Guy said:


> Is it failing to mount everything or just one thing


/dev/block/platform/soc/ufshc no such file


----------



## Deleted member 383026 (Dec 4, 2018)

thehatergator said:


> /dev/block/platform/soc/ufshc no such file


I just noticed something and I feel dumb for not seeing this before. The site and ROM is for a LG v20. If you find another ROM that supports the pixel post a link. Or I can find one for you but finding a ROM is personal preference


----------



## thehatergator (Dec 4, 2018)

Galaxy☆Guy said:


> I just noticed something and I feel dumb for not seeing this before. The site and ROM is for a LG v20. If you find another ROM that supports the pixel post a link. Or I can find one for you but finding a ROM is personal preference


yes pls find a good audio rom for me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Galaxy☆Guy said:


> I just noticed something and I feel dumb for not seeing this before. The site and ROM is for a LG v20. If you find another ROM that supports the pixel post a link. Or I can find one for you but finding a ROM is personal preference


this is wierrd this site https://9to5google.com/2016/12/21/custom-rom-w-viper4android-pixel-audio-distortion/ says that weta is for pixel too


----------



## Deleted member 383026 (Dec 4, 2018)

thehatergator said:


> yes pls find a good audio rom for me
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I just found that too. It is possible you downloaded the wrong version of the rom. 
https://joyofandroid.com/the-10-best-custom-roms-for-the-google-pixel/
This has link to it as well


----------



## thehatergator (Dec 4, 2018)

Galaxy☆Guy said:


> I just found that too. It is possible you downloaded the wrong version of the rom.
> https://joyofandroid.com/the-10-best-custom-roms-for-the-google-pixel/
> This has link to it as well


ok one more thing all i see is note 9 roms

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Galaxy☆Guy said:


> I just found that too. It is possible you downloaded the wrong version of the rom.
> https://joyofandroid.com/the-10-best-custom-roms-for-the-google-pixel/
> This has link to it as well


in the mega site


----------



## Deleted member 383026 (Dec 4, 2018)

thehatergator said:


> ok one more thing all i see is note 9 roms
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I see that. Must be older page. I'll keep looking.

Found it
https://forum.xda-developers.com/pixel/development/rom-weta-1-0-t3501611
wait no nvm same thing ugh

You could try Lineage os. I've heard a lot of good things about this rom. I've used it myself on a few devices.
Latest update was today so they are still updating it.


----------



## Joom (Dec 28, 2018)

If you want V4A, just flash Magisk and install the mod from its repo. No need for a custom ROM.


----------

